# A little late



## Switzerland (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm from the land of rare theatres, Virginia. i've already mad a couple of posts and never even realized this was here until it was pointed out to me. So, hi!


----------



## Peter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi, welcome to controlbooth.com!

I have to ask.... is there a reason your username is "switerland"? I just got home from a Bible Conference where I met several people from switzerland and was wondering what the connection is with you. Keep up the posts and I hope to see you around the forums!

Welcome To ControlBooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (Part 2)


----------



## Switzerland (Aug 9, 2005)

it's a nickname. my boyfriend and i wanted petnames for each other, he's germany, i'm switzerland. we barely ever use them unless we email each other. a couple of other people have joined in.


----------



## Peter (Aug 9, 2005)

AHHHH ok

That explains it. I have friends now from this conference that always put "**their name** from Switzerland" or from Germany, etc... at the end of their e-mails! And we have some funny running jokes about swiss vs. american cheese! 

Anyways I digress, welcome once again!


----------

